

U.S. Suspects Contaminated Foreign-Made Components Threaten Cyber Security - chopsueyar
http://abcnews.go.com/Politics/us-suspects-contaminated-foreign-made-components-threaten-cyber/story?id=14035692

======
bediger
"Some foreign-made computer components are being manufactured to make it
easier to launch cyber attacks on U.S. companies and consumers". Ha ha ha!
Greg Schaffer, the "official" in who said that, is just confusing reality with
the plot of the Disney hamster vehicle, "G-Force". Next up: DHS reveals plot
to train flys, Guinea Pigs, moles and rats to spy on counterfeiters, pirates,
child pornographers and the tattered remnants of Al Queda.

